# Question about a knife made by Z. McCarty



## Hunterrs (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a knife I bought at a gun show in Griffin in the early to mid 80's.  It was made by Mr McCarty and I think I gave $75.00 for it.  I remember he was from Thomaston and I think I read on here his son makes them now.  Can anybody tell me anything about it and what it is worth now.  Thanks, Robert

Sorry for the bad pictures.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 28, 2009)

*Z Mccarty knife*

His grandson is Chris English and he makes knives also .He lives in Thomaston Ga.You shoud be able to get his number.It looks like the knife has been sharpened a lot buy what i can see of the edge and looks like it need a good cleaning .I cant tell about the cond of the stag.There are some colectors for his knives. But they are looking for good ones with the correct sheaths. He did a lot of straight knives and folders in Elephant Ivory also.  Hope this will help you ; Raleigh


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the sheath also.  The knife is at my neighbors, he is cleaning it for me and is going to sharpen it as well.  I will try to get better pics tomorrow.  The knife has sat unused pretty much since I bought it.  Thank you for your help, I really enjoy looking at your knives.


----------



## sharpeblades (Nov 28, 2009)

*Z knife*

Dont let him sharpen it- just clean it up .John Burkholder in macon ga.  collects his knives.If you cant get his number i can get it for you  Raleigh Thank You on my Knives .I got to see Mr. Z before he passed away. He was a super guy


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 28, 2009)

No problem, I dont want to get rid of it.  I was going to start carrying it hunting and wanted to see  what it is worth.


----------



## germag (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a Z. McCarty automatic folder in walrus oozik. He made a very high quality knife.


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 5, 2009)

*Mcarty knives*

Germag Mr .Z  didnt make any autos. His grandson Chris Englis made them and used his grand dads name stamp until he went Z stamp. Zolan made folders and straight knives


----------



## J-Bomb (Jan 10, 2010)

I remember Zolan from Gun Shows in the 80s.  He and my Grandfather knew each other-and I remember seeing him at many, many shows.   A really good guy-and he made some very nice knives. 

-Sure brings back some memories!


----------



## Lightninrod (Jan 11, 2010)

I was fortunate to meet with Mr. McCarty at his home some 25-30 years ago.  He made a very nice folder for me.

Thanks for the memories.


----------

